# Abingdon Airshow 4th May 2014



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've never been to an air show before but thoroughly enjoyed my trip to Oxfordshire. I ended up taking 1097 pictures WOW!! Far to trigger happy haha.

Here are a few pictures of my favourite planes that flew - forgive the amount.

Critique and comments welcome. I am very much a novice with photography.

Spitfires:























































That should keep you going for a short while....more pics on the way.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

TRIG Aerobatic Team flying in Pitts S1 Specials:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

RAF Tucano, used for training. This years livery is in remembrance of the 100 year anniversary since the start of World War 1:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Last up is the Breitling Wingwalkers. They were flying on top of the wings of the Boeing Stearman. A great spectacle to behold.






















































































































And there we have it. Apologies for the amount but I thought they would interest a few folk on here :thumb:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great pics and a great day for an Airshow.

I bet next mths wages that the Spitfire's had you out in goosebumps!!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Great pics and a great day for an Airshow.
> 
> I bet next mths wages that the Spitfire's had you out in goosebumps!!


Thanks mate. Your wages are safe don't worry. The sound and roar as they looped and dove above us was something else. This was the first time I'd ever heard the engine whirring and wow what a sound.

I'm already looking for the next show. Might have to try and get a better lens too.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top pics:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> Thanks mate. Your wages are safe don't worry. The sound and roar as they looped and dove above us was something else. This was the first time I'd ever heard the engine whirring and wow what a sound.
> 
> I'm already looking for the next show. Might have to try and get a better lens too.


Makes you proud to be British just seeing planes like the Spitfire. The Lancaster's sound beaut too if you ever get to see them.

The pic's are superb BTW with your current set up.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Makes you proud to be British just seeing planes like the Spitfire. The Lancaster's sound beaut too if you ever get to see them.
> 
> The pic's are superb BTW with your current set up.


Yep it certainly does mate. The Lanc and the Hurricane are next up on the list.

There are a few other aircraft I wouldn't mind seeing too.

Thanks btw. It's just practicing at the moment really.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great pics. If you're not too far, Duxford has it's first Airshow towards the end of the month. July sees them holding Flying Legends too.

IMHO, Flying Legends is one Airshow not to miss...:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

neilos said:


> Great pics. If you're not too far, Duxford has it's first Airshow towards the end of the month. July sees them holding Flying Legends too.
> 
> IMHO, Flying Legends is one Airshow not to miss...:thumb:


Ahh cheers mate. Just looked and might make a day of it at the end of this month. A few people have recommended that air show to me so looks like I'll have to just find out for myself. :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

when that lancaster comes overhead and the hurricain and spitfire are with it, its some sight mate and the noise is awesome. dont know how to describe the feelings i get when i see them, proud, sad, in awe of them.....mega:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

s29nta said:


> when that lancaster comes overhead and the hurricain and spitfire are with it, its some sight mate and the noise is awesome. dont know how to describe the feelings i get when i see them, proud, sad, in awe of them.....mega:thumb:


That's bang on the money mate. I really felt quite sad knowing that so few are left that are fly worthy. I'm really looking forward to seeing the Lanc in person.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Canadaians are bringing their Lancaster over this year, think around August time. Plan is to fly it with the BBMF Lanc.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

that would be a great sight.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

s29nta said:


> that would be a great sight.


And sound....

Linky, Linky....

http://www.raf.mod.uk/news/archive/...um-lancaster-during-visit-to-england-24022014


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

neilos said:


> And sound....
> 
> Linky, Linky....
> 
> http://www.raf.mod.uk/news/archive/...um-lancaster-during-visit-to-england-24022014


top man:thumb:


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool pictures. Did you see the canberra and hunter from midair squadron...they too are loud bits of kit.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

jb1 said:


> Cool pictures. Did you see the canberra and hunter from midair squadron...they too are loud bits of kit.


The Hunter couldn't make it - it wasn't signed off in time do didn't fly. The Canberra was flipping loud!! Loved it. Unfortunately I don't think I got many pics of it as I'd filled my memory on the camera - but will have a look and plonk some picture up if I've got them.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

neilos said:


> The Canadaians are bringing their Lancaster over this year, think around August time. Plan is to fly it with the BBMF Lanc.


Yes mate I did read that. They are also offering the chance to fly as a crew member from Canada all the way to the UK - a snip at a mere 40,000 Canadian dollars....


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> The Hunter couldn't make it - it wasn't signed off in time do didn't fly. The Canberra was flipping loud!! Loved it. Unfortunately I don't think I got many pics of it as I'd filled my memory on the camera - but will have a look and plonk some picture up if I've got them.


Shame as they are awesome planes. I was up at Kemble last week when MidAir were testing and doing a display. They have two of them but one being worked on at the moment.


----------

